# hooked up battery backwards now havin problems



## permafrying (Dec 23, 2010)

aright so im driving a 92 sentra i went and baught a new optima battery because my old one died and i wasn't payin attention when i hooked it up and put the cables on backwards, it started smoking and i unhooked it right away. theres some wires coming off the posotive wire terminal i can't tell what they are its two wires that kind of clip in seperately to a part i connect to the terminal but they don't look like there in good shape, i charged the battery and it will crank and try to start but it seems like it's not getting any gas and won't start. the headlights work but all the other electronics are out even my stereo. i checked all the fuses and they look fine i looked at the wires going to the computer and it looks fine as far as i can tell so seein if anyone has any advice on what could be wrong with it. thanks


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

Might have damaged the ECU, they're very sensitive. Try swapping it for a junkyard one. Also make sure the battery is still putting out 12 volts at the posts.


----------



## permafrying (Dec 23, 2010)

ya thats kinda what i was figuring but hoping it wasn't. theres someone parting out a 93 close to where i live would i be able to use that? and how much do you think a computer will run me


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

Not sure how much a stock ECU can go for, but make sure it's from a car with the same engine and same tranny as yours, otherwise the engine won't even turnover: the safety switches are different for manual and auto trannies. Be also careful it's not a Classic Sentra being parted out. Those are B12 Sentras that got made until 93 and the ECUs aren't interchangeable. You'll know just by looking at the body.


----------



## permafrying (Dec 23, 2010)

aright cool thanks for the help, imma try n get some money n talk to the guy see how much hell sell it for or just try n buy as a parts car i need allot of interior pieces and stock bumpers so i can take off my body kit


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You probably burned out a fusible link wire, which is those two wires you are talking about coming off the positive battery cable. They provide power to a number of electrical items. You can check them by backprobing with a test lite to see if power is getting through them. A new fusible link can be purchased through any Nissan dealer.


----------



## permafrying (Dec 23, 2010)

Ya I took a better look at that fusable link and it was fried i went and ordered a new one hopefully thats the only problem


----------



## jsp (Mar 9, 2018)

i hooked up a new battery backward in a 96 nissan pathfinder. The headlights still come on but nothing else will?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Check your fusible links.


----------

